# Classical Music Information in Washington DC Metro Area



## zwgeem

Hi,

I launched one website regarding Classical Music Information in Washington DC Metro Area.

http://www.metroclassical.com/

Also, in the website, I posted a video of Epiphany Church at Georgetown with Schubert Ave Maria sung by myself.

Please enjoy it!

Victor


----------



## Methodistgirl

That church almost looks like the methodist church I go to. 
judy tooley


----------

